# Faux wainscotting on stairway but light fixtures in the way...



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been stuck on this home project for a couple days now trying to figure out what to do. I am planing to run chair rail up the stair way and install picture frame boxes under it. AS you can see by the picture, the step lights are right in the way of my molding. I had planned on moving the step lights but after I looked more closely at them they don't look easy to move and it would be a tight fit anyway inside the picture frames. My wife asked if I could just cut the molding around the lights but I think it would look very strange.

I have looked into smaller retrofit step light fixtures but I am unsure if theY will put out enough light.. The 60W incandescent bulbs in there now are rated for 850 Lumens and the brightest mini LED step lights I have seen are 385 Lumens.

I am looking for some suggestions on what to do here. If you have encountered this, I'd love to here your solutions.


Thanks,

David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would move the lights. I think you will always hate the job cutting around them. I think if you removed the sheetrock it wouldn't look too hard to do.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Why not just adjust the layout for your wainscoting? 
Looks like you have enough room to fudge the layout to fall beside both of those light fixtures.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Repurpose the stair box to hold an single gang retrofit positioned as far left as it allows and install a vertical outlet/nightlight .

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

How much do you really need the lights? We're it me, I'd just disconnect the remove the fixtures and patch the holes, personally I'd never use them anyway. If you really need light on the stairs, it seems like an led light strip on the underside of the hand rail would work just as well


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I ended up taking those lights out and putting in smaller lights. Pretty much a PIA but it's done now.

Now... Next opinion needed... I have a choice of painting the under-wall white before putting up the wall frames or just painting it all at one time after the wall frames are up.

The last time I did this, I painted it all at once after the frames were up. That was fine but I had to brush almost everything since the roller wouldn't fir between the sections.

I'm curious to know some or your thoughts on process when doing this...

Thanks,

David


----------



## Danny870 (Oct 7, 2015)

I would definitely go ahead and paint the under wall prior to installing the wainscoting. I did something similar in my home, and did not paint the under wall prior to installing the wainscoting, and because of that it was much more of a PITA.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

I would primer the walls and after you have nailed up everything go around the woodwork with white painters caulk to really seal the deal for a nice touch to your accomplishments and then give it all a final coat/s of paint.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks,

My plan this time is...

1. Prebuild the boxes (50% done already)
2. Spackle and Caulk the chair rail
3. Skim coat the wall to get it as smooth as possible
4. Sand and Prime the wall
5. Paint wall with semi-gloss and a roller for very smooth surfaces
6. Install the boxes
7. Spackle and Caulk the boxes
8. Brush the boxes with semi-gloss
9. Touch up


David


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks,

My plan this time is...

1. Prebuild the boxes (50% done already)
2. Spackle and Caulk the chair rail
3. Skim coat the wall to get it as smooth as possible
4. Sand and Prime the wall
5. Paint wall with semi-gloss and a roller for very smooth surfaces
6. Install the boxes
7. Spackle and Caulk the boxes
8. Brush the boxes with semi-gloss
9. Touch up


David


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Im not completely finished painting but I think it's turning out well.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

asevereid said:


> Why not just adjust the layout for your wainscoting?
> Looks like you have enough room to fudge the layout to fall beside both of those light fixtures.


Cancelled.


----------

